# نكت على الزملكاوية , معلش لاى حد زملكاوى



## s_h (3 مارس 2008)

1-واحد زملكاوى طلع له عفريت فى الفانوس السحرى وقال له شبيك لبيك عبدك بين ايديك قال انا عايز اشوف المرحوم ابويا العفريت قاله ده طلب صعب جدا اطلب حاجه تانيه قال له عايزين نفوز على الاهلى العفريت قاله انت ابوك مات سنة كام 


2-مره واحد زملكاوي شاور لتاكسي قاله رايح ابوالعلا السائق قاله لا : رايح ابو تريكهواحد زملكاوى ليلة زفافه فى غرفة النوم
العروسة للعريس : قبل ماتلمسنى احلف انك مش الراجل الاول فى حياتى
العريس الزملكاوى رفع ايديه للسما وقال
هو يارب المركز التانى ده ورايا ورايا



3-مره واحد زملكاوى راح إشترى بطيخه .. فطلعت حمرا.. راح مرجعها 



4-مره واحد زملكاوى بيوقف تاكسى بيقوله 6 اكتوبر فقاله لا ستة واحد


5-مره واحد زملكاوى اشترى ساعه كل ماتيجى الساعه 6 تقول له بيبو بيبو بيبو 



6-مره واحد زملكاوى حب يتجوز واحده اهلاويه جابوا المأذون من ايطاليا



7-واحد زملكاوى متعصب خطب واحدة بيسالها عن عيد ميلادها قالت له 6\1 فسخ الخطوبة



8-اهلاوى اتجوز زملكاوية ستتها .............. 



9-مره واحد زملكاوي شاور لتاكسي قاله رايح ابوالعلا السائق قاله لا : رايح ابو تريكه



10-واحد زملكاوى بيوقف تاكسى فسواق التاكسى بيقوله رايح فين 
قالو الزملكاوى ابو العلا سواق التاكسى قاله لا ابوتريكة...


11-مرة واحد اهلاوى....وواحد زملكاوى...كانوا الاتنين جيران ...سكنين فى بيت واحد....
الاهلاوى ساكن فى الدور الارضى....والزملكاوى فى الدور التانى............
فكل اما الزملكاوى ييجى طالع...الاهلاوى يقول مين اللى طالع......
الزملكاوى يقول انا الزملكاوى......يقوله الاهلاوى غلبناكم ستة واحد 6/1
الزملكاوى ييجى نازل.......يقول الاهلاوى مين اللى نازل......
الزملكاوى يقول انا الزملكاوى.....يقوله الاهلاوى غلبناكم ستة واحد6/1
مرة فى مرة فى مرة زهئ الزملكاوى وقال كدة مش هينفع لازم اشوف حل.........
راح لاتحاد الكورة.............وحكلهم على الموضوع...المهم عمله اجتماع.....
واتفقوا .....ان الزملكاوىيسكن ارضى...والاهلاوى يسكن دور تانى.....فأتفقوا ووافقوا.....
وفى يوم الاهلاوى طالع.........قال الزملكاوى مين اللى طالع...
رد الاهلاوىوقال مين اللى بيتكلم........قاله انا الزملكاوى......
قالهه برده غلبناكم ستة واحد.......................




12-مره بيسألو سوق التاكسى ايه الفرق بين التاكسى والزمالك قال السواق التاكسى غلبان بيشل 4ركاب اما الزمالك بيشيل 6 


13-إية الفرق بين برت بلس والزمالك؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
برت بلس 3*1 لكن الزمالك 3 في عبدالواحد 


14-اهلاوى دخل على زمالكاوى المستشفى لقى انه تعبان خالص قاله معلش ياصحبى سته وتزول


15-مرة واحد قابل واحد قالة كام بيروح فين .... قالة 6 بيروح ميت عقبة
:t11::12BF86~159::t11::12BF86~159:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: نكت على الزملكاوية , معلش لاى حد زملكاوى*

:t11::t11::t11:​


----------



## s_h (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: نكت على الزملكاوية , معلش لاى حد زملكاوى*



marmar_maroo قال:


> :t11::t11::t11:​



شكرا يا مرمر على مرورك و يارب تفضلى مبسوطة على طول


----------



## emy (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: نكت على الزملكاوية , معلش لاى حد زملكاوى*




> -واحد زملكاوى طلع له عفريت فى الفانوس السحرى وقال له شبيك لبيك عبدك بين ايديك قال انا عايز اشوف المرحوم ابويا العفريت قاله ده طلب صعب جدا اطلب حاجه تانيه قال له عايزين نفوز على الاهلى العفريت قاله انت ابوك مات سنة كام


 
_هههههههههههههههههههههه_
_دى اللى عجبتنى هههههه_​​​​


----------



## twety (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: نكت على الزملكاوية , معلش لاى حد زملكاوى*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
باين عليك بتعز الزمالك جداااااااااااااا
احيك وانا معاااااااااك
كلهم حلوين بجد جدا جدااااااااا

​


----------



## s_h (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: نكت على الزملكاوية , معلش لاى حد زملكاوى*



twety قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> باين عليك بتعز الزمالك جداااااااااااااا
> احيك وانا معاااااااااك
> كلهم حلوين بجد جدا جدااااااااا
> ...



مرسى على ردك الجميل و المشجع 
بس سؤال بينى و بينك محدش هيسمعو
انت اهلوية ولا .........؟
شكرا على مرورك الجميل
ربنا يبركك


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: نكت على الزملكاوية , معلش لاى حد زملكاوى*

اهلاوى دخل على زمالكاوى المستشفى لقى انه تعبان خالص قاله معلش ياصحبى سته وتزول

هههههههههههههه حرام كفايه ذل فيهم بقى ....... بجد كلهم حلوين ميرررسى ليك ولا عزاء للزملكاوويين .


----------



## s_h (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: نكت على الزملكاوية , معلش لاى حد زملكاوى*



Dona Nabil قال:


> اهلاوى دخل على زمالكاوى المستشفى لقى انه تعبان خالص قاله معلش ياصحبى سته وتزول
> 
> هههههههههههههه حرام كفايه ذل فيهم بقى ....... بجد كلهم حلوين ميرررسى ليك ولا عزاء للزملكاوويين .



مرسى يا جميل على مشركتك الجميلة
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## engy_love_jesus (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: نكت على الزملكاوية , معلش لاى حد زملكاوى*

​


> اهلاوى اتجوز زملكاوية ستتها ..............


ايه العسل ده


----------



## s_h (5 مارس 2008)

*رد على: نكت على الزملكاوية , معلش لاى حد زملكاوى*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> ايه العسل ده



مرسى على مشركتك الجميلة 
ربنا يبركك


----------



## R0O0O0KY (5 مارس 2008)

*رد على: نكت على الزملكاوية , معلش لاى حد زملكاوى*

:budo::budo::budo::budo::budo:

شــــــــــكرا على النكت:act19::act19::act19:​


----------



## s_h (5 مارس 2008)

*رد على: نكت على الزملكاوية , معلش لاى حد زملكاوى*



R0O0O0KY قال:


> :budo::budo::budo::budo::budo:
> 
> شــــــــــكرا على النكت:act19::act19::act19:​



مرسى يا جميل على مشركتك
ربنا يبركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: نكت على الزملكاوية , معلش لاى حد زملكاوى*

واحد زملكاوى بيوقف تاكسى فسواق التاكسى بيقوله رايح فين 
قالو الزملكاوى ابو العلا سواق التاكسى قاله لا ابوتريكة...
ايه النكت الجامده دى 
اديهم كمان ياباشا 
هههههههههههههههه
مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىى على النكت ​


----------



## s_h (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: نكت على الزملكاوية , معلش لاى حد زملكاوى*



kokoman قال:


> واحد زملكاوى بيوقف تاكسى فسواق التاكسى بيقوله رايح فين
> قالو الزملكاوى ابو العلا سواق التاكسى قاله لا ابوتريكة...
> ايه النكت الجامده دى
> اديهم كمان ياباشا
> ...



مرسى يا باشا على ردك الجميل
ربنا يبركك


----------



## twety (7 مارس 2008)

*رد على: نكت على الزملكاوية , معلش لاى حد زملكاوى*



> مرسى على ردك الجميل و المشجع
> بس سؤال بينى و بينك محدش هيسمعو
> انت اهلوية ولا .........؟
> شكرا على مرورك الجميل
> ربنا يبركك



ودى عاوزة كلام يا فندم

اهلاوووووووووويه طبعااااااااا


----------



## جيلان (7 مارس 2008)

*رد على: نكت على الزملكاوية , معلش لاى حد زملكاوى*

مره واحد زملكاوى بيوقف تاكسى بيقوله 6 اكتوبر فقاله لا ستة واحد

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى على النكت
جامدين جداااااااااااااااااااا:ranting::ranting::ranting:*


----------



## s_h (7 مارس 2008)

*رد على: نكت على الزملكاوية , معلش لاى حد زملكاوى*



جيلان قال:


> مره واحد زملكاوى بيوقف تاكسى بيقوله 6 اكتوبر فقاله لا ستة واحد
> 
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ميرسى على النكت
> جامدين جداااااااااااااااااااا:ranting::ranting::ranting:*



بجد انا مش مصدق جيلان هى اللى بترد على النتكت دى
بحيكى على الروح المعنوية دى و بلمرة بهنيكى على فوز 
الزمالك 
شكرا على مرورك يا جميل
ربنا يبركك


----------



## twety (7 مارس 2008)

*رد على: نكت على الزملكاوية , معلش لاى حد زملكاوى*



> لمشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة *جيلان*
> 
> 
> _مره واحد زملكاوى بيوقف تاكسى بيقوله 6 اكتوبر فقاله لا ستة واحد
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههه
معلش معلش روحك رياضيه حلوة
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## تونى 2010 (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: نكت على الزملكاوية , معلش لاى حد زملكاوى*

حلوه النكت دى بيب بيب اهلى


----------



## s_h (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: نكت على الزملكاوية , معلش لاى حد زملكاوى*



تونى 2010 قال:


> حلوه النكت دى بيب بيب اهلى



مرسى يا تونى على مشركتك
ربنا يبركك


----------



## jolly (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: نكت على الزملكاوية , معلش لاى حد زملكاوى*

ينفع كدة يعني مافيش زملكاوي قادر يرد  هههههههههه


----------



## s_h (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: نكت على الزملكاوية , معلش لاى حد زملكاوى*



jolly قال:


> ينفع كدة يعني مافيش زملكاوي قادر يرد  هههههههههه



هههههههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا على ردك 
ربنا يبركك


----------

